# I hate Bonzi Wells



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

I really do. This guy is a HUGE problem for this team. Portland NEEDS to dump him for whatever they can get. I don't care if he's a better player than DA. I'd take DA over Bonzi any day of the week. It's a no brainer. I truly DESPISE Bonzi Wells, and I've never DESPISED or HATED a Blazer in the 15 years I've been following them. He's a disgrace to the City and to us, the fans. 

Go away Bonzi. You're not wanted. You bring ZERO value to the Portland Trailblazers and our City.

:upset:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

why?

There is nothing backing up anything that Quick has alleged from last night. Is it because he is not shooting well?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Don't hold back your true feelings about Bonzi now. I suppose Sheed needs to be shipped out of town as well for whatever we can get right? Dumping Bonzi and Sheed for garbage will not happen and just doesn't make sense. To say that he is a disgrace to the city or us fan's is a joke. He let his emotions get the best of him...don't we all do that at times? And we don't know if what they say he did is actually true. We also don't know what the fan's really said...maybe they deserved a finger or even an ***-kicking. In a day where pro athletes are getting involved with murder, rape, and breaking laws left and right, I'd say Bonzi has stayed out of trouble for the most part.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I love Bonzi. Our feelings cancel one another's, so that means the team should stand pat, it seems.

If he could just find that jumper somewhere...

Ed O.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

hey, he's better than JR Rider was.

:sigh:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "I suppose Sheed needs to be shipped out of town as well for whatever we can get right?


You're misrepresenting Arizona Bay's comments, antibody. She didn't say anything about dumping Wallace. Besides, she is entitled to her opinion. That's what this forum is about. 



> "Dumping Bonzi and Sheed for garbage will not happen and just doesn't make sense."


She didn't say dump Bonzi for garbage; she said dump Bonzi. I'm sure she'd like to get a good player in return. It's unfair to twist someone's words and then attack them for something they didn't even say.



> "To say that [Bonzi] is a disgrace to the city or us fan's is a joke."


It's obviously not a joke to Arizona Bay. It's also not a joke to me, and to many others, I'm sure. You happen to not take his transgressions seriously. Others of us do.



> "He let his emotions get the best of him...don't we all do that at times?"


Of course, we do. But if the behavior is repeated over and over, then sometimes we have to pay a price. Besides, Bonzi makes his living in front of thousands of people every night. He also represents the city of Portland and its professional basketball team. That means he is held to a higher standard than most of us.



> "We also don't know what the fan's really said...maybe they deserved a finger or even an ***-kicking. In a day where pro athletes are getting involved with murder, rape, and breaking laws left and right, I'd say Bonzi has stayed out of trouble for the most part."


So if a fan says something critical to a player, that player has a right to go into the stands and beat him up? Give me a break. And your standard of behavior for Bonzi seems pretty lax. I guess as long as he isn't raping, murdering, or breaking laws, he should be kept on the team, right?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm not misrepresenting anyone Talkhard. She is entitled to voice her opinion just like I am. She hates Bonzi and I like Bonzi. I just think dumping Bonzi for whatever we can get is not a good thing or is it a good basketball decision. Do you really think Portland would get a fair deal for Bonzi right now? I didn't think so. It wouldn't make sense to trade him for less talent just because of these things. 

And did I say he has a right to beat somebody up in the stands? That fan may deserve to get beat up but you said it, I didn't. The fan's have to be held accountable as well. They need to be dealt with by security if they are crossing the line. The players need to do a better job without a doubt. Yet, let's not crucify the players for doing something that we all would probably do. And here we are talking about something that may not have happend at all. You are assuming what was reported is true.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> You're misrepresenting Arizona Bay's comments, antibody. She didn't say anything about dumping Wallace. Besides, she is entitled to her opinion. That's what this forum is about.


Yikes, I'm a dude! lmfao! 




> Don't hold back your true feelings about Bonzi now. I suppose Sheed needs to be shipped out of town as well for whatever we can get right? Dumping Bonzi and Sheed for garbage will not happen and just doesn't make sense. To say that he is a disgrace to the city or us fan's is a joke. He let his emotions get the best of him...don't we all do that at times? And we don't know if what they say he did is actually true. We also don't know what the fan's really said...maybe they deserved a finger or even an ***-kicking. In a day where pro athletes are getting involved with murder, rape, and breaking laws left and right, I'd say Bonzi has stayed out of trouble for the most part.


Get rid of Sheed too? Hell yes Portland should get rid of Sheed. Face it, even with Sheed and Bonzi, Portland isn't that good! So DA and Patterson get way more PT. Would that really hurt the Blazers? Either way, the Blazers might be lottery bound. At least they can go down with some integrity and class. As it stands now, not only does it look like the Blazers are going to lose a lot of games this year, they're going to do it with their middle fingers firmly placed in our faces. Gee, that sounds like fun, doesn't it? I've defended this team throughout Whitsitt's tenure, and I'm done. I've woken up. This team and it's players actions are indefensible in my opinion. Those of you trying to defend Bonzi et all look very foolish.

As for “substantiating” Quick's observations, that is completely REDICULOUS. Why would he lie about that? And what's more probable? Bonzi flipping off the fans, or Jason Quick out right LYING about Bonzi's transgressions? You need to pull the wool from your eyes and wake the hell up!!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> 
> Get rid of Sheed too? Hell yes Portland should get rid of Sheed. Face it, even with Sheed and Bonzi, Portland isn't that good! So DA and Patterson get way more PT. Would that really hurt the Blazers? Either way, the Blazers might be lottery bound. At least they can go down with some integrity and class. As it stands now, not only does it look like the Blazers are going to lose a lot of games this year, they're going to do it with their middle fingers firmly placed in our faces. Gee, that sounds like fun, doesn't it? I've defended this team throughout Whitsitt's tenure, and I'm done. I've woken up. This team and it's players actions are indefensible in my opinion. Those of you trying to defend Bonzi et all look very foolish.
> 
> As for “substantiating” Quick's observations, that is completely REDICULOUS. Why would he lie about that? And what's more probable? Bonzi flipping off the fans, or Jason Quick out right LYING about Bonzi's transgressions? You need to pull the wool from your eyes and wake the hell up!!


Portland would be a lottery team without Bonzi and Sheed. Putting DA and Patterson in would really put the Blazers down the ranking of teams. I like how Patterson is OK to keep but Sheed is a thug right? I don't understand that. And here is more of things getting blown out of proportion. Yaah, all of the Blazers are going to flip off the crowd for now on. This sounds like the Portland media all over again. If you don't like the Blazers then don't go to games and don't be a fan anymore. There is always one more person waiting in line for tickets or taking your place.

I don't trust the local media anymore. They constantly write crap and focus on the negative of every little thing. I don't care if he is telling the truth or not. Most people who read the crap that is spewed out can realize this.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Sorry, Arizona Bay. Not sure why I thought you were a female. But I definitely agree with you about Wallace and Wells. Their act has grown awfully thin. I'm ready for them to be gone yesterday.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> You're misrepresenting Arizona Bay's comments, antibody. She didn't say anything about dumping Wallace. Besides, she is entitled to her opinion. That's what this forum is about.
> ...


I agree with everything you said. The NBA is becoming more classless everyday and some fans are becoming to accustomed to it to notice.
How you dont have a 5 rating is beyond me, but you definatly just got a 5 from me.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*



> As for “substantiating” Quick's observations, that is completely REDICULOUS. Why would he lie about that? And what's more probable? Bonzi flipping off the fans, or Jason Quick out right LYING about Bonzi's transgressions? You need to pull the wool from your eyes and wake the hell up!!


I did not say lie. 

It is VERY possible and as more time goes by without any comments from any other source that Jason may have messed this one up. I didn't say he did it on purpose but it is ONLY him that has tried to make a point of something that nobody else is 
saying they saw... Why is that? Don't you find that a bit odd?

This same thought goes witht he FAN reporting an incident between a ref and Sheed and Zach. Where is the story?

I'm not saying there won't be one...but it seems to me that if there was anything behind any of these stories it would be HEADLINE NEWS.....

where is all the Blazer hate we've come to know and expect? It seems to be no where but here? That to me is VERY ODD.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> Portland would be a lottery team without Bonzi and Sheed.


Portland MIGHT be a lottery team WITH Bonzi and Sheed. Considering the conference the Blazers play in, it is completely feasible that Portland could miss the playoffs this season.



> Putting DA and Patterson in would really put the Blazers down the ranking of teams. I like how Patterson is OK to keep but Sheed is a thug right? I don't understand that.


Well, it's the NBA. Each team will have one or two “bad guys” on their roster. That's just how it is, and I've always been willing to look past that fact. But Sheed is a INFLUENCER. He's the strongest personality on the team, and the other players look up to him. How can ANYONE feel comfortable with that? Sheed and Bonzi are the core problem in Portland. They're the INFLUENCERS and the strong personalities because they're the most talented and have the biggest mouths. They need to go. Period.



> And here is more of things getting blown out of proportion. Yaah, all of the Blazers are going to flip off the crowd for now on. This sounds like the Portland media all over again.


Dude, the Blazers are NOT victims. The fans are. No, I don't think the players are going to flip us off all the time, and I didn't REALLY think anyone would take that comment literally. But whatever it takes to support your point, right? You're reaching.



> If you don't like the Blazers then don't go to games and don't be a fan anymore. There is always one more person waiting in line for tickets or taking your place.


I'd definitely challenge that. If I, of all people, am fed up with this team, then I am SURE there are many, many more ready to move on. I've defended this team for YEARS. Hell, JR Rider is one of my all time favorite Blazers. But it was different back then. Now we have a bunch of JR Riders and I'm over it.



> I don't trust the local media anymore. They constantly write crap and focus on the negative of every little thing. I don't care if he is telling the truth or not. Most people who read the crap that is spewed out can realize this.


I happen to have a friend that talks with Quick from time to time. They went to hi-school together at Central Catholic. He doesn't tell me every thing about their conversations, but what I have gathered is Jason writes about some of the stuff he sees and hears, but doesn't report half of the things he'd like to. He KNOWS this team, and he KNOWS what they're about. You guys are right about one thing – he HATES Sheed. But he sees what Sheed's influence is on this team. He hears these guys, he's around them, he observes what's going on. He's more qualified than ANYONE to give his take on the team, and he even holds back. You just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I've defended this team throughout Whitsitt's tenure, and I'm done. I've woken up.


Welcome to the world of the Real. This current group of Blazer players are an illusion...a prison....for your mind......the matrix has you...and I ain't talking about Shawn Marion either.

:laugh: 

Sorry, couldn't help that...but I agree completely with you Arizona Bay. The sooner we get rid of guys like Sheed, Bonzi, Damon and Ruben, the better (and more liked) this franchise will become.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> I happen to have a friend that talks with Quick from time to time.



ok-I am laughing now. Perhaps you should keep in mind that you don't know who the people on this board are....

just something to think about. Maybe, just maybe...there are a few that do know a thing or two


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> It is VERY possible and as more time goes by without any comments from any other source that Jason may have messed this one up. I didn't say he did it on purpose but is it ONLY him that has tried to make a point of something that nobody else is saying they saw? Don't you find that a bit odd?


Cowheard reported it on his show this morning, but still...

Whatever happened with that Pippen incident last year? The one where he supposedly doused a fan with water or something? Did that not REALLY happen? That story died so fast, but I still think it happened. For whatever reason, some of these incidents drop off the table. I think it's more disturbing that these things actually happen, but are not fully reported on. I guess a sunnier way of looking at it is the media is reporting false information, but for some reason I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> ok-I am laughing now. Perhaps you should keep in mind that you don't know who the people on this board are....


Whatever. It's a message board. Get over yourself. I'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> 
> 
> Cowheard reported it on his show this morning, but still...


was Cowherd reporting what he read?

Why no response from the Blazers? Why nothing on ESPN? Why nothing on SI? Why is it not anywhere but the 2 sources that are most known for Blazer negativity? The media is waiting with baited breath for something like this...where is the attack?

Pip's story was on ESPN, TNT, SI. and ALL OVER PORTLAND NEWS.

I just think this one is really strange.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> was Cowherd reporting what he read?
> 
> Why no response from the Blazers? Why nothing on ESPN? Why nothing on SI? Why is it not anywhere but the 2 sources that are most known for Blazer negativity? The media is waiting with baited breath for something like this...where is the attack?
> 
> ...


I don't know if Cowherd just reported what he read. That's completely possible. But maybe it's not headline news because it's old hat? It's like, who really cares anymore? Bonzi's done it before, so he's up to his usual tricks? I think we'll see something come down from Blazers management regarding Bonzi's supposed gesture. Hey, I'd LOVE for it not to be true. I want nothing more than to LOVE my Blazers again. But they make it so damn hard to do!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Actually*



> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> hey, he's better than JR Rider was.
> 
> :sigh:


It matters what you are talking about. JR Rider was a superior player in his prime to Bonzi. They are very similar. Rider was a better outside shooter though. Both are losers. Amazingly enough, wasn't it a few years ago when Bonzi was a rookie that he said JR was his role model? Hmmm kind of makes sense now doesn't it?


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

I agree completely.

Bonzi is a grade a (can't say what I want to here) um,JERK!

Is it because his shooting last night? 

No.

It's because he consistently puts out a half-hearted effort and because he hates the fans.


But I won't stop there.

He's not the only one I've hated.

I also will say unapoligetically that I hate DAMON as well.

And I've stood up for Sheed for far too long but he is just an *** as well.

I'm starting to really detest my Blazers.


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

I like Sheed and Bonzi and to see all these people going crazy over such a tiny little thing to me is sad.. When i heard a guy was screaming berating Sheed for no reason and Bonzi stuck up for his teammate it kind of made me happy.. It shows there a Team and they care for one another.. If a guy came in a restaurant you worked at and started cussing your co-worker out for no reason whatsoever would you look the other way as your co-worker and friend was getting berated for no reason? I didnt think soo.. If someone started berating someone close to you for no reason what would you do? Give the kid a break.. He is still a kid and it doesnt matter who you are, getting screamed at and berated doesnt feel good... Especially when you just had a really really bad day at the office..


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MercyKersey</b>!
> I like Sheed and Bonzi and to see all these people going crazy over such a tiny little thing to me is sad.. When i heard a guy was screaming berating Sheed for no reason and Bonzi stuck up for his teammate it kind of made me happy.. It shows there a Team and they care for one another.. If a guy came in a restaurant you worked at and started cussing your co-worker out for no reason whatsoever would you look the other way as your co-worker and friend was getting berated for no reason? I didnt think soo.. If someone started berating someone close to you for no reason what would you do? Give the kid a break.. He is still a kid and it doesnt matter who you are, getting screamed at and berated doesnt feel good... Especially when you just had a really really bad day at the office..


Thats what im saying  good post


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

BS

This team is unprofessional and to pretend like this is some new or isolated incident or defend their behaviour is a joke.

Just wait till next week when there is more nonsense or arrests or whatever.It's a never ending cycle.There will be more nonsense.More non-basketball.I guarantee it.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Past behavior matters...

Bonzi has a history of losing control of his emotions and being a real jerk. If this were an isolated incident, then maybe you could get away with shrugging it off, but in relation to past deeds and his preseason comments it is certainly cause for concern.

Sounds like he's frustrated with his crappy shooting and the team's performance and blew up. I don't give a rip what the fan said. It's an occupational hazard and it's part of their job description to keep their composure. Usually it happens on the road though... pretty sad that the team is getting heckled out of the gym by its own "fans".

Anyway, blow up the team? Freak out? Ehhh... no. But I don't think we should be just shrugging our shoulders and saying "at least he didn't murder someone in cold blood! go blazers!". This team gets less likeable by the day.

Maybe that doesn't matter to EdO, but there's more to being a fan than tallying the wins and losses...

By the way, is the Damon lovefest officially over? Everyone was going ga ga for the guy again in the preseason and three games later it's same old same old... glad to see order restored. Can we cut him now?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope that the next time some obnoxious (liquored up?) fans are shouting obscenities at Portland players in Portland, that someone with a trace of Blazer red in their veins steps up and tells them to shut it down. It's pathetic to me that this sort of behavior is OK for fans to express even towards the opposition, as it just begs for trouble. The absolute worst was that Bonzi v Mills incident in Oakland last season, where fans were lobbing objects, drinks, and one lady was shown in slow motion spitting down on Portland players as they went into the locker room. If this trend towards nasty fan behavior continues to be tolerated, incidents are going to continue to happen... and probably get much much worse then this.

Fans need to take a giant step back IMO. In their quest to see and be part of the action they are getting way too involved. Robin Ficker was a jerk and not someone to emulate.

STOMP


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

> I hope that the next time some obnoxious (liquored up?) fans are shouting obscenities at Portland players in Portland, that someone with a trace of Blazer red in their veins steps up and tells them to shut it down. It's pathetic to me that this sort of behavior is OK for fans to express even towards the opposition, as it just begs for trouble.


Great post man :yes:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

STOMP -

I agree 100%

I don't think it gives Bonzi an excuse to be a *****, but it does seem like things have been getting way worse over the past couple of years in terms of fan interaction in the entire world of sports. 

Perhaps a code of conduct needs to also be established for the fans?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me wonder how many official Blazer staff members may be lurkers here. For that matter, it doesn't seem unrealistic that some of the *players* might check in now and again, though I admit it seems unlikely that any of them would care about what gets said here.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Do we even know if the hecklers were Blazer fans? They may have been Sixer fans, or even worse, Laker fans. Heck, they probably deserved it.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I couldn't have said it better Stomp. You are right on the money with that one.


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

AS a Blazer fan this is all very sad to me....would I like to see Bonzi and Sheed go? Yes.....I am tired of turning on the radio (I live in the seattle area) and hear that my beloved Blazers are the laughing stock of the league. I still wear my blazer polo shirts to work or my sweatshirts but it is getting harder and harder to defend why I like this team. 

As much as I do NOT like the sonics they are much easier to get behind as they at least seem to have good guys on there team and the one bad seed they did have they booted out of town. As hard as it is for me to say we need some Ray Allen / Rashard Lewis type players on our team (Im not talking physical abilities either....tho that would be nice too).

They are proffesionals are they not? There actions are sooooo unprofesional it is ridiculous...it actually makes me quiet pissed (can I say that??) I am sure what is being said is not worse than anything that has ever been said before...they need to grow up fast.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Swerv</b>!
> they need to grow up fast.


Agree. Some so-called fan's need to grow up as well though.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Color seems to matter to Portland's Bonzi Wells, the Muncie, Ind.,
native who played at Ball State. He's been heard insulting white
players on at least a few occasions dating to last season.

San Antonio's Danny Ferry said Wells called him a "(expletive) honky"
more than once earlier this season, in a game in which Wells spit in
Ferry's face.

Golden State's Troy Murphy says Wells has called him a "cracker." Last
April, Dallas guard Nick Van Exel said Wells was calling the
Mavericks' bench "a bunch of soft-a---- white boys."

Russ Granik and Stu Jackson of the NBA office both said they were not
aware of the allegations, but are concerned.

The Portland Tribune recently detailed many of Wells' legal problems
and other transgressions from high school and college, along with
eight incidents during his five seasons with the Trail Blazers.


I hate Bonzi Wells, F... the peice of trash.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

He said this, he said that, he said...who cares. Trash-talking happens in every game and probably things players shouldn't say go on in games. So what. It happens and players need to quit whining about it. Could you imagine if every player *****ed and moaned about every thing they were called in a game? It would be ridiculous at best. So Bonzi is a racist right lurch? It's all he said, she said crap.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

"Who cares?" 

What would you think if Matt Harpring spit in Wells face and called him a Nig... or C...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> "Who cares?"
> 
> What would you think if Matt Harpring spit in Wells face and called him a Nig... or C...



since historically those two terms have a lot more hatred behind them then cracker and ****** and ****** do, it is different.

Notice I actually completed the terms, instead of just using 3 letters and 1?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "Who cares?"
> 
> What would you think if Matt Harpring spit in Wells face and called him a Nig... or C...


Exactly. It's the old double standard again. When a black player calls a white player a racist name, everybody looks the other way. But when a white player calls a black player a racist name, all hell breaks loose. Can you imagine what CBS, NBC, The New York Times would do if they found out a white player was calling LeBron James a "N______."? They would instantly produce a story on racism in sports, and feature the aforementioned NBA player as example No. 1. But a black kid from Muncie, Indiana, who is calling white players racist names? No big deal.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Ever wonder why Bonzi, Sheed and Damon have never gotten a national TV commercial? Yet guys like Ben Wallace, Carmello and Lebron have? Are you telling me that Cleveland, Denver and Detroit are that much bigger markets than Portland? Two of these guys have not even been in the league for more than three months. 


Bad eggs stick together!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Ever wonder why Bonzi, Sheed and Damon have never gotten a national TV commercial? Yet guys like Ben Wallace, Carmello and Lebron have? Are you telling me that Cleveland, Denver and Detroit are that much bigger markets than Portland? Two of these guys have not even been in the league for more than three months.
> 
> 
> Bad eggs stick together!


Well said. Its not because the league hates the Blazers and is harder on them, it because unless its a Colt45 commercial, none of the aformentioned guys are the guys you want representing your product.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Ever wonder why Bonzi, Sheed and Damon have never gotten a national TV commercial? Yet guys like Ben Wallace, Carmello and Lebron have? Are you telling me that Cleveland, Denver and Detroit are that much bigger markets than Portland? Two of these guys have not even been in the league for more than three months.
> Bad eggs stick together!


Sheed doesn't want to talk to the media. I don't know the reason and I don't really care all that much. This right here could be a very big reason why he doesn't get commercials. Maybe he doesn't want one or feel the need to do one. Who really cares. I don't like the Blazers any less just because they don't do national commericials. I could care less about that crap.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

antibody- Our players don't do commercials by choice! Stop fooling yourself! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> antibody- Our players don't do commercials by choice! Stop fooling yourself! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Sheed doesn't like talking to the media so why would he want to do a commercial? Be a little more open minded for once. Your constant negativity is old and tired.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

He is just scared that he could never have a better commercial then his Jams commercial!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

antibody- Your opinion is the minority about Sheed and this team. However you've been unrealistic since you started on this board. What's new?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> antibody- Your opinion is the minority about Sheed and this team. However you've been unrealistic since you started on this board. What's new?


The minority opinion is not always the unrealistic one. Good opinions are based on experience, observation and insight... not on how many people agree with them.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

As I read this thread i wonder why there is a argument about who is in commericials?

is being in a commercial going to win you championships?
Is it going to make you a better player?

I mean come on....


lebron has commercials cause he has good marketing since he is supposed to be the next "MJ" (which i think not)

Ben wallace (doesnt he only do the espn basketball commercial, wow he must be big time) you cant sit here and tell me that guy dont look like a thug (not trying to stereotype).

Carmello...Just like lebron is supposed to be the next big thing so these shoe companys and sports drinks dump all there money to put them on TV. 

Its not about TEAM MARKETS its about the big names


Rasheed is rasheed he wasnt compared to MJ or DR J,just a good forward coming out of North Carolina. he dont like media and you can tell he didnt even like doin the Jams commercial.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Wasn't Damon in a Nike commercial several years back? I think he was.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

> Wasn't Damon in a Nike commercial several years back? I think he was.


NOt sure, but I think that he smoked a Nike commercial last year.


Just a funny side not, last night during the grizz game, I turned on the game just as the announcers were commenting on damons last shot, and the quote was "Damon is short." I laughed and put the mute on so as not to spoil the one sentance I heard. After a few minutes I put the sound up, but damon was still short, only the announcers were not talking about it this time.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Bonzi Wells is not a very good player anyway. He'll light it up once every 30 games and convince all you people he's a star in the making. He fills in the rest of his time with spuradic performances and woeful, turnover filled, brickfests. He's also a racist punk...I've heard things he's said to white players on the free throw lines.

Fact it people, the Blazers hate playing in portland because it's a "white town", they've even said this to Jason Quick. You may think...oh they're really nice guys...but let's see one of you guys walk into one of their parties, or meet them on the street and see what they are really like. They'd tell you to "F off", because you are just "fans". They think they're out there playing basketball as some sort of service to the Universe. Like it's their god given right to play ball for millions of dollars. They are only playing for the fans, but they don't realize that. You portland fans have been dealing with this crap for so long your numb to everything that happens. You expect your favorite NBA players to act like retarded juvinilles; it doesn't even faze you. You'll still plop down 150 bucks to watch these losers...lose.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

> Bonzi Wells is not a very good player anyway. He'll light it up once every 30 games and convince all you people he's a star in the making. He fills in the rest of his time with spuradic performances and woeful, turnover filled, brickfests. He's also a racist punk...I've heard things he's said to white players on the free throw lines.
> 
> Fact it people, the Blazers hate playing in portland because it's a "white town", they've even said this to Jason Quick. You may think...oh they're really nice guys...but let's see one of you guys walk into one of their parties, or meet them on the street and see what they are really like. They'd tell you to "F off", because you are just "fans". They think they're out there playing basketball as some sort of service to the Universe. Like it's their god given right to play ball for millions of dollars. They are only playing for the fans, but they don't realize that. You portland fans have been dealing with this crap for so long your numb to everything that happens. You expect your favorite NBA players to act like retarded juvinilles; it doesn't even faze you. You'll still plop down 150 bucks to watch these losers...lose.


Finally someone said what others don't want to say. Yega nailed it folks. I feel the same way.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I love Bonzi Wells.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Bonzi Wells has developed into the person/player he is, and probably will continue to be. He is what he is...

...and I hate Bonzi Wells.

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Deleted because it's not worth arguing about.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Ever wonder why Bonzi, Sheed and Damon have never gotten a national TV commercial? Yet guys like Ben Wallace, Carmello and Lebron have? Are you telling me that Cleveland, Denver and Detroit are that much bigger markets than Portland? Two of these guys have not even been in the league for more than three months.
> 
> 
> Bad eggs stick together!


Damon and Wallace have both been in national TV spots.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

I think Patterson should move Bonzi's mom and his kids and their mother to Portland.

Give them front row seats.

Then let's see how it goes


----------

